# refresh doesn't seem to be working on new boards



## malladin (Aug 27, 2003)

When I view a forum the list of topics, times of last post and number of replies doesn't seem to refresh properly and seems to be stuck at the point that I first entered the site.  I've noticed this on the D20 publisher's forum, but presume its the same everywhere else.  The main page (listing the forums and that last post made) seem okay though.


----------



## Leopold (Aug 27, 2003)

getting the same thing with me too in the Creature catalog forum. also not getting subscription emails sent to me.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2003)

It's the same for all forums.  I haven't figured out why yet, but should have it fixed sometime soon.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 27, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It's the same for all forums.  I haven't figured out why yet, but should have it fixed sometime soon.




I think I've found the setting that refreshes the boards, and it's temporarily off. We can keep it off for the moment in order to minimize bandwidth loads, and turn it back on later.

Morrus, if you'd rather have me turn it back on now, no problem.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I think I've found the setting that refreshes the boards, and it's temporarily off. We can keep it off for the moment in order to minimize bandwidth loads, and turn it back on later.
> 
> Morrus, if you'd rather have me turn it back on now, no problem.




Ah, I hadn't found that setting.  I think we'd best have it on, as it is one of the more important things.

Still trying to learn how the new admin screen works.


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Aug 27, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I think I've found the setting that refreshes the boards, and it's temporarily off. We can keep it off for the moment in order to minimize bandwidth loads, and turn it back on later.
> 
> Morrus, if you'd rather have me turn it back on now, no problem.




Do'h I had just turned that on.  Sorry I didn't realize you are working on it as well.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 27, 2003)

No worries! It was off when I noticed it, and I assumed you had turned it off for a reason.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2003)

Is it on now, or off?


----------



## hong (Aug 27, 2003)

TRILLIAN: They're firing missiles at us! What are we going to do?

ZAPHOD: We're going to, er... take evasive action! Computer, what evasive action can we take?

EDDIE THE SHIPBOARD COMPUTER: Er, none, I'm afraid, guys.

ZAPHOD: ... or something... er...

ETSC: There seems to be something jamming my guidance systems. Impact in minus forty-five seconds. Please call me Eddie if it will help you relax.

ZAPHOD: Right! We've got to get manual control of this ship.

FORD PREFECT: Can you fly her?

ZAPHOD: No, can you?

FORD PREFECT: No.

ZAPHOD: Trillian, can you?

TRILLIAN: No.

ZAPHOD: Fine, we'll do it together.

ARTHUR: I can't either.

ZAPHOD: I'd guessed that.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 27, 2003)

Bloody Austrians.  

Thomas turned it on, and I haven't touched it one way or another; I just noticed that it had previously been off.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Bloody Austrians.
> 
> Thomas turned it on, and I haven't touched it one way or another; I just noticed that it had previously been off.




Still not working, though.  I'm having to force a refresh with ctrl-f5 every time I change page.  I'd guess that that's due to something else, other than that setting.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 27, 2003)

Odd. All my pages are refreshing perfectly. Maybe restart your browser?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 27, 2003)

Mine isn't refreshing either.  I wonder if it has something to do with the clocks.  If my post is time-stamped later than the board's clock, perhaps it is not displayed until later.  It's 8:43 am (GMT -7, I think- I'm in Mountain DST).


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Odd. All my pages are refreshing perfectly. Maybe restart your browser?




Hmmm.... no, doesn't help.  Am I the only one still having this problem?


----------



## diaglo (Aug 27, 2003)

you are not alone. mine won't refresh


----------



## Belen (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey all,

I just cleaned out my Temp files and Cookies.  Once I had done that, the pages started to refresh for me.  Maybe it will work for the rest of you.

Dave


----------



## Zenon (Aug 27, 2003)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I just cleaned out my Temp files and Cookies.  Once I had done that, the pages started to refresh for me.  Maybe it will work for the rest of you.
> 
> Dave



 I was having to force CTL-F5 refreshes on the Forum Home only. BelenUmeria's advice seemed to do the trick for me.

I deleted any old enworld cookies and then deleted Internet Temp files. The Home forum list seems to be refreshing itself now.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 27, 2003)

Zenon said:
			
		

> I was having to force CTL-F5 refreshes on the Forum Home only. BelenUmeria's advice seemed to do the trick for me.
> 
> I deleted any old enworld cookies and then deleted Internet Temp files. The Home forum list seems to be refreshing itself now.




I deleted all cookies and Internet Temp files, and the boards refreshed.  But then I posted, and nothing changed.  Hit F5 - nothing.  Ctrl-F5 - still nothing.  I'm pretty sure that after I post this that I won't see it.

Let's see...


----------



## Zenon (Aug 27, 2003)

Follow-up to my previous post:

Everything was refreshing while I had that session of the browser open. Closed the browser to do some work, then re-opened it. Now I'm back to where I was before - having to CTL-F5 to refresh.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 27, 2003)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I deleted all cookies and Internet Temp files, and the boards refreshed.  But then I posted, and nothing changed.  Hit F5 - nothing.  Ctrl-F5 - still nothing.  I'm pretty sure that after I post this that I won't see it.
> 
> Let's see...




Well, when I returned to the Meta forum this post became invisible.  If I navigate using the "previous thread" or "next thread" buttons I seem to be up to date.

Let's see what happens when I clear the temporary internet files...


----------



## Zenon (Aug 27, 2003)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Well, when I returned to the Meta forum this post became invisible.  If I navigate using the "previous thread" or "next thread" buttons I seem to be up to date.
> 
> Let's see what happens when I clear the temporary internet files...




Same here. If I use the hyperlink to get to the Forum Home, I see all the new posts listed. However, if I use my 'Back" button, no refresh.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 27, 2003)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Well, when I returned to the Meta forum this post became invisible.  If I navigate using the "previous thread" or "next thread" buttons I seem to be up to date.
> 
> Let's see what happens when I clear the temporary internet files...




Yep.  Deleting the temporary internet files will allow the board to refresh for me.  But only once- if I want it to refresh again, I have to delete the temporary files again.

Kind of a clumsy way to do it, isn't it?  I wonder why Ctrl-F5 doesn't work?  A little sign comes up saying "refreshing completely", but it doesn't.

Oh well.  There are lots of smart people on these boards.  Eventually someone will figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 27, 2003)

I can see the thread after I post- it's when I return to meta and then click the thread again that I find the old, un-updated thread.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok, here's some info that might help:

I noticed that my old bookmark for the boards was http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/

Going to that URL give me the non-refreshing issue when I use the back button.

However, if you change the URL to the new one of http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/index.php?

Then using the back button and opening/closing the browser appears to give me refreshed data on the Forum Home page.

Try that.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 27, 2003)

Zenon said:
			
		

> Ok, here's some info that might help:
> 
> If you change the URL to the new one of http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/index.php?
> 
> ...




Ok.  Let's see what happens...


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 27, 2003)

Nope.  The only way I can see my new post is by cycling through "previous post".


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 28, 2003)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Nope.  The only way I can see my new post is by cycling through "previous post".




Only way I can get a refresh is a forced refresh (ctrl + f5), deleting temporary internet files is basically the same thing as there is no cached page to partial refresh from.

It's still not picking up the differences between updates to the page.


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 28, 2003)

Just wanted to chime in, I have the same problem. Using IE6 in Windows XP SP1. Tried Mozilla Firebird, same problem.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 28, 2003)

Hmm. The boards seemed to be refreshing for me this morning when I first got here, but now I'm back to forced refresh.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 28, 2003)

Same problem.  Windows XP, IE6
Boards are very slow this morning too.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 28, 2003)

*Just in case you didn't know, the boards don't refresh!*

   

Sorry, just happened to see two or three seperate posts about it, and thought I'd be a... donkey.

Man, read the board!  Bad enough it's one of the most neglected!

Oh, this is also a test to see if the OnHover shows smileys...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 28, 2003)

Guys, the 'log out, delete EN World cookies, go to new address, log in' thing is what I did, too. And it worked.

If it doesn't work for you, make sure that you're using the correct new address:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/index.php


----------



## las (Aug 28, 2003)

Yes im have the same problems it wont show new threads and other stuff glade this got up before it stop refreshing.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 28, 2003)

Hehe. But I _still_ seem to have some slight refreshment difficulties.

edit - Manually refreshing (ctrl-f5) works, though.


----------



## las (Aug 28, 2003)

Manually refreshing seams like the only way to do right now.


----------



## las (Aug 28, 2003)

Its seams that parts of the bords are now refreshing wich is good.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Aug 28, 2003)

Yup, me too.

This is perhaps the most annoying problem ever.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 29, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Yup, me too.
> 
> This is perhaps the most annoying problem ever.




I think they might have solved it.  At least the boards are refreshing for me once again.


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 29, 2003)

> Orginally Posted by *Cheiromancer*
> I think they might have solved it. At least the boards are refreshing for me once again.



 I just loaded up the forum a few mins ago after having my PC off all night... well, it showed the last post as being from around 10:00pm and it's 6:00am... so...


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Aug 29, 2003)

Zulithe said:
			
		

> I just loaded up the forum a few mins ago after having my PC off all night... well, it showed the last post as being from around 10:00pm and it's 6:00am... so...




Delete all your cookies, close the browser.

Then log back on using the url http://www.enworld.org/forums
See if that helps any.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 29, 2003)

Thomas Heretic said:
			
		

> Delete all your cookies, close the browser.
> 
> Then log back on using the url http://www.enworld.org/forums
> See if that helps any.




I had tried that several times, and it didn't help.  The only thing I had done different was to change my ignore list.  Now I'm not ignoring anyone.


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Aug 29, 2003)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I had tried that several times, and it didn't help.  The only thing I had done different was to change my ignore list.  Now I'm not ignoring anyone.




The cookie settings where changed this morning, so trying it now should have a different effect.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 29, 2003)

eureka it works again. :happydance:


----------



## yangnome (Aug 29, 2003)

The boards still aren't refreshing for me.  Threads that were on top of the list on the 27th are still showing on top of the list.  I've tried clearing cookies, files, user options, closing the browser, etc.  The only thing that gave me a new list was going to the disply options at the bottom of the page and choosing he Disply from new option, clicking it.  That gave me today's posts until I clicked on the main forum link again, at which time I was returned to the list from the 27th.  A couple minutes ago, I was able to see all ? the posts in this thread (up to Diaglo's post this morning?), but now I can only see up to Malladin's post on the 27th.  cntl F5 isn't working either.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 29, 2003)

and of course, right after posting the above message, it started working again...


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 29, 2003)

Well, i didn't clear my cookies or anything (or my cache) today but I'm just posting to confirm that all seems to be working as expected for me now. Thanks admins  I love the new changes


----------



## darkbard (Aug 30, 2003)

and i've cleared my cookies, closed browser, refreshed a gajillion times and am still having problems.  go figure.


----------

